# Early Risers and Late Owls



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I am an early riser due to my boys and my kids.

How many are morning ppl and how many are late owls?

I can't stay up too late. My husband likes to start a movie at 10pm and I am out 5 mins into it! LOL.

When I get on here about six am, there only 3 or so people on here. I know night time seems to be more active on the fourm.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm right there with you! My clock says 4:40 am. Been up a little earlier than normal today at 4. 
I pretty much turn into a pumpkin around 9. Unless of course it's summer when it's actually still light out! 
My husband is the same. He's not even thinking about bedtime until at least 11, and then he's sleeping in till 7 or later!
I just wish I could sleep in till 5!! 

Here's another question. Do you use an alarm clock?


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

No, I use my blackberry under my pillow. It vibrates. 
Won't hear the alarm LOL. My oldest is an early riser as well. Sometimes she is up
at around 5:30am. They get up at 6am for school anyways. They go to bed
around 6:45pm every night. 
Ditto on the sleeping part (pass 7am).


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm a late owl but forced to get up early because of work.

On my days off, I'm up late so I take the dogs out before I go to bed, midnight, 1, 2, 3am and then I get to sleep in because of it.

I am not a morning person at all.

And with that, now I have to get to work. Bah.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Same here Serenity...I get up early for work, but given the chance I stay up late and wake up late. Right now I'm walking all of our hospital and boarding dogs...and trying to type on my iPhone lol


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

From my personal conversations with Ben ..."early to bed, early to rise, makes a person healthy, wealthy, and wise". I'm up early without an alarm clock.


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

I am NOT a morning person. 
I'll stay up until 3AM given the chance. I can't really fall asleep until after midnight. I don't stay up past midnight often since I have to get up at 6AM. Mainly on weekends and the days I'm not working out. Everyone knows that if they come to wake me up they risk their life. So I'm never woken up when I sleep in unless I'm supposed to be somewhere or do something. Do not wake me up otherwise. You've had fair warning. :wink:


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

I am very much a morning person. I did not used to be. But I have four kids, and in order to keep my sanity, I get up really early to have some quiet time and a little extra time to get things done before I get everyone else up to get ready for work/school.

I do like to stay up late though. Most nights I am in bed at a reasonable hour, but sometimes not. Thankfully I have always been able to get by on a pretty small amount of sleep!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I get up around 9:00 and stay up till as late as 12:30pm 1:00pm.~ so I am not a morning person!:tongue: Late nighter!:biggrin: Also I need coffee to get going in the morning! Cannot function without the caffeine!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Night owl here.... always have been. Haven't ever been able to break myself of it.

NOT a morning person... although I've been known to wake up early just to cook breakfast for someone special :biggrin:


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> Night owl here.... always have been. Haven't ever been able to break myself of it.
> 
> NOT a morning person... although I've been known to wake up early just to cook breakfast for someone special :biggrin:


Considering the special someone is also a night owl, I'm sure she fully appreciates what it takes to get up early to make breakfast for someone who doesn't do mornings. Sometimes "morning" people don't understand the sacrifice.

Khan, I use an alarm. This is how much I'm not a morning person. I have to put my alarm clock clear across the bedroom. If I do not, it will go off, I'll be my typical grumpy self that early and slam it off only to fall right back asleep. Forcing myself to get up and out of bed means I'll stay awake.

It doesn't cure my grumpiness though. That doesn't go away until about 10 or 11am. :biggrin:

I read something a long time ago that "they" did a study and found that most, (not all, MOST) people who were born after a certain time of the day end up being night people and most people born before a certain time of day end up being morning people. I try to use that on my boss sometimes. 

"But it's been proven that because I was born at 6:54pm, I am not going to be a morning person. There was a scientific study done on that. You cannot change science, sir."

I usually get a blank stare.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

haha. Morning person...right. Well, I generally go to bed at around 4:00 in the morning. I've been known to stay up until 6:00 or 7:00. I generally don't wake up until 12:00 or later. When I have to get up in the mornings, I hardly function throughout the day. If I try to force myself to sleep early, I toss and turn all night long and get virtually no sleep. On the rare occasion, I can get to bed before 2:00. I used to work a couple of morning shifts a week at my job as a server, but my managers learned that it just doesn't work out like that.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

jdatwood said:


> NOT a morning person... although I've been known to wake up early just to cook breakfast for someone special :biggrin:


And I've been known to tell you to stay up all night, make me breakfast at 5:30am and then go to bed. The good thing is...I'm gone all day so you can sleep all day! And I can relate with NOT being a morning person at all so I do realize how undesirable it is for you to wake up early with me! You're wonderful :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if i could figure out how to stay up all night and never go to sleep, i'd be a night owl AND a morning person.

when i sleep, i think i'm missing out on something....

since i get up with honey every day, we're up at 4 a.m. or so...and if we're up, the dogs are up....

and then i can't get back to sleep, because once up, i'm up.

now, we're in bed by nine. i feel a little like we're living in a nursing home here....and i KNOW i'm missing out on EVERYTHING....

sigh.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> And I've been known to tell you to stay up all night, make me breakfast at 5:30am and then go to bed. The good thing is...I'm gone all day so you can sleep all day! And I can relate with NOT being a morning person at all so I do realize how undesirable it is for you to wake up early with me! You're wonderful :biggrin:


Be sure all that mushy stuff is edited out of the movie ...


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

magicre said:


> when i sleep, i think i'm missing out on something....


My thoughts are pretty similar. XP I feel like I'm losing out on precious time when I sleep. Like, if I wasn't sleeping I could write more, or work more, or walk the dogs more, or play with them more, or play with the kitties more, or go out more, or hang out with friends more, or...or...or...OR SOMETHING! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

magicre said:


> when i sleep, i think i'm missing out on something....
> 
> i KNOW i'm missing out on EVERYTHING....
> 
> sigh.


I used to feel this way when I was younger and had a very hard time sleeping. "I'm missing something SOMEwhere!"

Now I'm always tired and exhausted and don't care what I'm missing. I just want to sleep!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Night owl! 

I let Jackson around 1am usually on most nights and he will sleep with me 'til 10am or so if I sleep that late. On the mornings I have to get up early, I have to force Jackson out of bed, lol.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

SerenityFL said:


> I used to feel this way when I was younger and had a very hard time sleeping. "I'm missing something SOMEwhere!"
> 
> Now I'm always tired and exhausted and don't care what I'm missing. I just want to sleep!


the older i get.....wanting becomes fantasy and reality is sleep.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm definitely a morning person and have been for as long as I can remember. 

My bedtime is 11:30 p.m. just after the local news, and I'm up at 6 a.m. to help get the skin-kids off to school, and the fur-kids out in the fenced yard to pee.

They've got me pretty well trained. 

Some days I can take a one hour nap but usually doesn't happen... too busy.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Before dogs I was more a night owl. Sassy would DIE if she wasn't fed NOW so I started getting up at 6 AM. Now it is nice to be up before DH so I have a great excuse not to do house work and be online instead. Cannot disturb him, can I?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Honestly.. sleep is something I really struggle with, big time. For every 8 hours spent in bed, I MAYBE get 5 hours of sleep, MAYBE two of those being quality sleep if i'm lucky. Some days... it's enough to drive me nuts.


That being said, I'm a night owl. I could easily stay up til 4am and stay in bed til 1pm every day if I didn't work mornings. But I'm ALWAYS tired. Always. I can't remember the last time I went to bed, fell asleep in less than two hours, STAYED asleep for more than three hours, and woke up rested at home. :frown:

On vacation, however, I sleep pretty decent. Not perfect, but decent.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Type "A" personality Corgipaws! Always worriyng about something or thinking!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Type "A" personality Corgipaws! Always worriyng about something or thinking!


Yeah... I know.
I just have stuff to do!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Honestly.. sleep is something I really struggle with, big time. For every 8 hours spent in bed, I MAYBE get 5 hours of sleep, MAYBE two of those being quality sleep if i'm lucky. Some days... it's enough to drive me nuts.
> 
> 
> That being said, I'm a night owl. I could easily stay up til 4am and stay in bed til 1pm every day if I didn't work mornings. But I'm ALWAYS tired. Always. I can't remember the last time I went to bed, fell asleep in less than two hours, STAYED asleep for more than three hours, and woke up rested at home. :frown:
> ...


doesn't that suck to just lie there and try to sleep?

i actually get anxious if i don't fall asleep soon after going to bed....

i'm an insomniac, no matter how tired i get.....i simply cannot turn my brain off or slow it down and when i lie down, that's when i start to turn the worlds.....do you do that, too?

i confess. i have a little help from my friends....without it, they would have put me away long ago. sleeping aids....it's the only way i can sleep...


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

> i'm an insomniac, no matter how tired i get.....i simply cannot turn my brain off or slow it down and when i lie down, that's when i start to turn the worlds


Ahhh, thats what my other half has - I tell him its 'the voices in his head again'. Drives me nuts, waking me up all the time.
I'm an early riser too, spent 15 years in swimming training when I was young, had to get up at 5am 6 days a week so thats the way its stayed, tired at 10pm and up the second I wake up - between 5.30-6am.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Ahhh, thats what my other half has - I tell him its 'the voices in his head again'. Drives me nuts, waking me up all the time.
> I'm an early riser too, spent 15 years in swimming training when I was young, had to get up at 5am 6 days a week so thats the way its stayed, tired at 10pm and up the second I wake up - between 5.30-6am.


LOL...i'm tired at 8 pm, struggle to stay awake until 9....i do take sleeping pill. one. it's the only way to shut the voices off....unfortunately, they are all 'my voice'....simulcasting all the analyses of the day...feh.....as if the problems can't be 'thought' about during sleep...as if the rested mind isn't more capable of problem solving than a blithering idiot who cannot sleep at night....and then it starts all over again at 4:30 a.m.

but i have to say, i wouldn't give up waking up with my honey, the furkids for anything in the world....i like helping him get ready for work....getting out the vitamins for us, the 'vitamins' for the dogs (liver/kidney, salmon oil gelcap)....

and then the peacefulness of early morning, whilst i catch up on things or read the news with my coffee....sheer bliss....

so i guess, over the years, i'm becoming a morning person, just not by choice, more by circumstance.


----------

